# First Grow - Fem Snow White



## SnowWhite (Feb 20, 2007)

This is the diary of my first cannabis grow and I would like to share my experience with you nice people on this forum. 

Im not telling any of my mates about this grow for obvious reasons, so I need to talk about it with someone or Ill go mad. Only my girlfriend knows, and thats only cos we live together, so Ive got little choice there really.

I plan to document the entire process in this grow diary. I wanted to share my experience in confidence with other like minded peeps and would be very grateful of help/advice along the way from you experienced growers out there. Respect and fair play to you all! 

I love my herb and have wanted to grow my own stuff for years, but never really did anything about it..till now!!!

My main motivation, apart from my love of this beautiful plant...is this so called grit weed that has flooded and ruined the UK marijuana market!!! See this article: Warning issued over cannabis adulterated with glass beads | Special reports | Guardian Unlimited

I could rant about this shit for ages cos it makes me sooooo angry, but that is not the purpose of this thread, so I will leave it there and get back to my grow..BUT DONT SMOKE THIS GRIT SHIT!!!!

I have chosen to attempt to grow a feminised Snow White Indica/Sativa mix, purchased from Nirvana seeds. Reason for this choice after much deliberation.mostly because it said good for beginners! HA! I fuckin hope so!

I plan to grow in a top quality organic potting soil and will be using organic nutes when needed. My growing area is just a regular office stationary style cupboard.

*My Check List:*

10 x Snow White Fem Nirvana Seeds
1 x Office Stationary Cupboard (W 790mm, D 400mm, H 1597mm)
1 x Single Envirolite Reflector
1 x 125W Envirolite (blue - growth)
1 x 125W Envirolite (red - flowering)
6 Oscillating Fan (air circulation)
2 x 80cm PC Fans connected to variable DC adapter (ventilation)
Reflective Sheeting
Soil Moisture/ PH Meter
Canna Professional Potting Mix
Organic Nutrients etc for different stages of growth (Brand undecided)
PH Water tester (still to get)
Rubber Matting (for base of cupboard)
Various size pots!

From this setup, I hope to be able to mature and flower 4 healthy female plants..now, lets see how it goes..


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 20, 2007)

*Day 1 - 20th Feb 2007  20:00 (ish)*

I placed all 10 seeds on wet tissue paper for germination. Tissue paper was placed in a small plastic bag to retain moisture.

Followed instruction from this very good video that I found browsing this helpful fourm: Stoned Free Guide to Growing Cannabis. - Google Video

My fingers are totally crossed. Lets hope I get some good sprouts! While Im waiting, the next 2 days will be spent finishing my grow cupboard. I will post some pics when its all hooked up.


----------



## Ganja gooroo (Feb 20, 2007)

sounds good so far good luck.


----------



## SiLENT (Feb 20, 2007)

yea, sounds good man, keep us updated


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 20, 2007)

welcome to the forum SnowWhite. oh and to your girlfriend to. Guess we'll have to tolerate her to hay.


----------



## whitey111 (Feb 20, 2007)

pics man.....u need the pics


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the support folks....I'll get some pics up real soon, I promise.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 23, 2007)

*Day 3  22nd Feb 2007  20:30 (aprox 48 hours into germination)*

Checked on my seeds, one has cracked and is starting to sprout a tiny shoot!  I dont have my pots ready yet, so I will leave the seed in with the others overnight and plant it up first thing once I got some pots ready.

*Day 4  23rd Feb 2007  09:45*

Prepared pots with my Organic potting mix and watered thoroughly, leaving to stand and drain for a while.

Checked on my seeds again. The small sprout I saw yesterday has grown some more overnight and 2 others have small shoots now as well. These are getting potted.

The 3 germinated seeds are now in soil under my Envirolite so they can reach for some light.

Here are some pics..it's ust a temporary setup for my seedlings to be. Still not finished my grow cupboard yet, been too busy, but I hope to have this ready early next week.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=3320


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 24, 2007)

*Day 4 &#8211; 23rd Feb 2007 &#8211; 19:15*

3 more seeds have sprouted tap roots on the wet towel and have been transferred to their first pot. That's 6 out of my 10 seeds now sprouted and in soil. 4 more to go!

*Day 5 &#8211; 24th Feb &#8211; 08:15*

Checked on my pots this AM to find my Envirolite has blown, after only 16 hours of use! Bollox! That&#8217;s not normal by the way!! No shoots coming through yet, so no harm done, better for it to blow at this early stage than further on in my grow. Switched over to the red spectrum bulb for now and I&#8217;m off to get a replacement blue spectrum bulb today.

*Day 5 &#8211; 24th Feb &#8211; 10:15*

I checked my seeds on the wet towel. 2 more have sprouted, excellent! That&#8217;s 8/10 so far. Come on Nirvana seeds!! These 2 new babies have gone into soil. Still got nothing through the soil in any of my other pots, but it&#8217;s only been 24 hours. Can&#8217;t wait to see the first shoot come up for light! I will keep you posted.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 25, 2007)

*Day 5  24th Feb  16:45*

Seed 9 of 10 has sprouted in the wet towel, now in soil. Only 1 more seed to
go.

*Day 6  25th Feb  10:15*

The seeds in pots 1, 2 and 5 have broken the soil and are reaching for light. Very nice to see  I can also just see the shoots coming through in pots 3 and 4. Pics below...

The final seed germinating on my paper towel has cracked a little root and has been placed in pot #10. Thats 10/10 seeds germinated using the wet paper towel method. Lets see how they get on in the soil.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 28, 2007)

*Day 9 - 28th Feb*

All 10 seeds sprouted and are doing ok in soil.....I think.

They are now in my cupboard which is mostly finished. Just need to screw the ventilation fans in place and make totally light proof.

Anyway....here's some pics....


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 28, 2007)

looks good mate..make sure U keep them like 3-4 inches away from the CFL..any closer and it'll cause heat stress on the plants, I had to learn the hard way..good luck!


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 28, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> looks good mate..make sure U keep them like 3-4 inches away from the CFL..any closer and it'll cause heat stress on the plants, I had to learn the hard way..good luck!


Thanks man, I'll keep an eye on the lights. Been reading your journal actually and seen your trouble. I'm sure they'll come up nice for you mate. I'll look forward to more updates. Good luck with it all.


----------



## insertedtexthere (Feb 28, 2007)

You should pick up a better light for them babies, especially if you dropped some good money on the seeds, get a Halide or Sodium. You kno the deal. Just got an HPS and fuckin love it


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 4, 2007)

*Day 13 - 4th March*

Updated pics....ventilation fans have now been fitted to my cupboard. Just need to make the vents light proof.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 4, 2007)

decent start. Keep it going.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 5, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> decent start. Keep it going.


Cheers man...I hope I can. I'm going to re-pot them in a few days time.


----------



## Kingdom Sky (Mar 6, 2007)

How many lumens are you getting out of that one Envirolite? Succeeding with all 10 (good for you!) seeds is great, but it makes me doubt that they all should be sharing your one CFL. If you dont want to get an MH I would at least go grab another blue spec. CFL. I guess you could even put the warm light on there....I would just get as much as I could, it's not like you're just growing 1 or 2 plants...Good Luck!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 7, 2007)

Cheers Kingdon Sky. My single envirolite puts out about 12,000 lumens I think, but envirolite don't like to talk about lumens.

Check this out for more info: Envirolites indoor hydroponic envirolite grow lights, grow cabinets and reflectors.

But anyway, I totally agree. Need more light, which is why I ordered a twin reflector the other day and another 125W blue spec envirolite. Should be with me by tomorrow I hope.

I'm actually seriously regretting germinating all my seeds, really silly mistake as I just didn't expect all the seeds to do so well. I just don't have the space or light for 10 plants to mature, but I'm going to try and grow as many as I can. At least it will give me a margin for some error along the way though and I'll know better for next time.

Anyways, here some more pics for now.......Day 16 from seed now I think.


----------



## Kingdom Sky (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh they're beautiful, Snow White (pun unavoidable, your fault), I've never followed a journal for this strain, can't wait to see your buds...yeh you might be too lucky, but hey if you're getting 12,000 lumens per light (didn't realize they were so awesome) I don't see [although I'm very inexperienced] a huge problem light-wise...space is another issue all together...but hey, if you can manage them until you can determine sex, you can get rid of the males to open up some space for flowering...of course with your luck you'll get 10 girls

(Right, right, not lumens, PAR, yes yes yes yes!! we love that 100% PAR!!!)


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 11, 2007)

*Day 20 - 11th March 2007

*So, I have had to give up 4 of my plants due to being stupid and starting off too many! DOH!! I just don't have the space or light for 10, so I am down to 6 plants now.

The 4 I gave up have gone to a good home though where they will be well looked after and get to live under a 600W HPS. It will be interesting to see how they do, I'll keep you updated on them as well when I can.

My remaing six babies have been re-potted now and I think they are looking good so far. No nutes or anything yet, just some nice PH'd water when needed. I was thinking of giving them some light nutes in the next week or so.

I now have 2 x 125W (blue spec) envirolites as well, so I got a bit more light and the plants are loving it. 

Anyway....here's some pics....


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 15, 2007)

*Day 24 from seed*

Went away for a couple of days for work. Just got back and plants are still doing great. Growth seems to just be getting quiker now, but maybe that's just cos I've not seem them for 2 days. They grow a lot slower when you look at them every 5 mins!! 

They've just had their first feeding with some half strength nutes (BioBizz Organic), I hope they like it!

Anyway, as always.....here's some more pics....bit boring I know! I can't wait till I'm posting pics of my buds!! (if I don't kill them before them!)


----------



## Carrolle (Mar 15, 2007)

there beautiful and I know what ya mean about looking at them when ur home...what kind of lights do you have on these? I just got my 400 HPS...and they love it...now its really fun to watch


----------



## muu232 (Mar 15, 2007)

They are lookin' perfectly healthy. You're doin' great for your first grow, keep it up. Keep us posted.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks muu232, I'll keep you all up to date on how my grow progresses.

Yo Carrolle, I'm currently running 2 x 125W blue spec envirolites. Which seem to be great for veg. I had planned to use the red spec envirolites for flower, but I am seriously considering creating a new bigger flowering space and getting a 400W HPS for it. I know it's the way to go. Then I can veg and flower plants at the same time! That will be SWEET!!!!


----------



## spliffwhiffer (Mar 16, 2007)

they look beautiful snow white! i would say go with the 400w hps for flowering and even possibly stick that 125w envirolite in with it! u will be amazed!


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 19, 2007)

Cheers spliffwhiffer, yeah, I really want these plants to produce loads of nice big buds for me (but don't we all!!), so I'm planning my flowering space now. Def gonna get a 400W HPS and will also include my red spec envirolite bulb in there as well. I'll keep the blue envirolites for my veg cupboard tho.

I'm thinking of vegging them for another couple more weeks before flowering. That gives me 2 weekends to buy what I need and get the flowering space ready and there's quite a bit I need to do for that.

Picture update - Day 28....


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 22, 2007)

*Day 31 - 22nd March 2007*

It's going slow but steady, as long as they're healthy I don't really care....they've been fed at half strength twice now. I will up their feed a bit for the next one. I'm watering as needed, I was using a moisture meter, but I don't like to poke the sensor through the roots every day incase of damage, so now I know what the pots should feel like when dry, I mostly just judge when water is needed by the weight...

Anyway, here's some more pics.....


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 22, 2007)

Good job man, they are looking very nice.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 22, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> Good job man, they are looking very nice.


Cheers dude...I'm very pleased with the start they have made in life so far  Just hope I can get them to finish as nice!


----------



## bigbudeddie (Mar 22, 2007)

theyr looking amazing man. Good choice with the 400w iv got one to  hope all goes well, happy growing.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 22, 2007)

Look good.I have been watching the nvirobulb vegging guys and pretty impressed. I usually use my 1000 watt mh for veg but I think it overkill sometimes and have been thinking doing the envirolight like yours for veg and then using my 2 1000 watt hps for flowering since Id have saved the money off not using the mh..They looking real good keeep it up


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 22, 2007)

Cheers for the support guys. It's great to share my grow with you all.

I'm well happy with my 2 x 125W envirolites so far, but I can't comment on any other light yet as this is my first grow. I did see a good post on here where someone did a comparison on vegging under MH, HPS and CFL. HPS actually looked pretty shit compared to CFL. Also, controlling the heat with CFLs is well easy, I just got a couple of regular PC fans running in my cupboard and that keeps the temp around 28 deg. I've been meaning to add another exhaust fan to try and take this down a touch, but the plants seem to be doing ok anyway.....and I need to start thinking about how I'm going to vent my flowering space when I get the 400W HPS going! Can't wait to flower the girls (I hope!), 2 more weeks I reckon.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 22, 2007)

Check out the design for my forthcoming flowering space. Yes, I am generally very bored at work and this little drawing has passed the time nicely. Just need to actually build it now. Construction starts this weekend!


----------



## ismokeidrink (Mar 22, 2007)

very cool man, quick question when u ordered the seeds was it difficult getting them or easy?
And great looking plants im thinking of buying some what type of climate are u in im here in south florida u think it would grow well here?


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 22, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Check out the design for my forthcoming flowering space. Yes, I am generally very bored at work and this little drawing has passed the time nicely. Just need to actually build it now. Construction starts this weekend!


Looks really cool. Wish I could have a set up like that.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 22, 2007)

ismokeidrink said:


> very cool man, quick question when u ordered the seeds was it difficult getting them or easy?
> And great looking plants im thinking of buying some what type of climate are u in im here in south florida u think it would grow well here?


Thanks man. It's very easy to get seeds mate. I got them from Nirvana, but there are plenty of other great places online that are reliable and discreet.

I'm in the UK so it's quite cold here now, but growing indoors you create the correct enviroment so it doesn't really matter where you live. I guess you are thinking of growing outdoors though, Florida's nice and sunny  I'm sure you'll be fine. Till hurricane season at least! But seriously, there are loads of different strains out there that do well in different climates and are better for outdoor growth etc, do a bit of research and I'm sure you'll find something to suit man. Good luck!


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 22, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> Looks really cool. Wish I could have a set up like that.


Cheers mate, I can't wait to have it all built. Lots to get done, but I'll post pics once it's ready.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 24, 2007)

*Day 33 - 24th March

*Made a start on building my flowering space today, still got lots to do though, but I need it finished real soon! As you can see from the follwing pics, my plants are starting to fight for space in my small (getting smaller) cupboard.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 27, 2007)

All walls, ceiling and floor have been lined with insulation and boarded up. Hopefully I should have it all finished by next weekend and will post some pics of the plants in their new home. Until then, here is my work in progress....


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 27, 2007)

*Day 36 - 27th March*

Well, what can I say........they're still growing.!


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 27, 2007)

They look good dude and im totally baked so everything is good.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 30, 2007)

*Day 39 - 30th March*

They're still growing (not killed em yet!) and filling out my small cupboard far too much. After the weekend they will have nice big new pots, lots more room and a nice 400W HPS to keep them happy. At least, that's the plan anyway.

So anyway, these are hopefully the last pics I will upload of my plants crowded into my small cupboard.........


----------



## fadrian (Mar 30, 2007)

those plants look really healthy. good job


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 30, 2007)

fadrian said:


> those plants look really healthy. good job


Thanks dude, I'm well happy so far! I'm putting a lot of hard work and effort into this grow (my mrs is feeling neglected - "I wish you gave me as much careful attention!") so I hope it pays off for me. I'll take the mrs out for dinner over the weekend, that'll keep her happy!


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 2, 2007)

So....my grow moves to the next level....

After a hard week of measuring, sawing, cutting, insulating, sweating, swearing (lots!), my new grow room is finally finished and I moved my babies (well teenagers I guess) in yesterday. All the hard work was well worth it and I am very pleased with my new setup!! 

Here are some pics of my plants in their new home under the 400W HPS. Going to repot into their final 15 litre pots today if I get chance, or tomorrow. Then flowering will probably begin next week.....can't wait!

Currently at Day 43 from seed...


----------



## BOGGLEGUM420 (Apr 2, 2007)

with your carbon filter located in your grow room, do you notice any kind of heat issue, or once the air is pushed out of the filter is it already cool. was wondering cause i just bought a carbon filter and did not know if i should mount in in my attic above my grow room or if i should mount it in my grow room. also have the ability to mount it in the room right next to my grow room. any suggestions?


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 2, 2007)

BOGGLEGUM420 said:


> with your carbon filter located in your grow room, do you notice any kind of heat issue, or once the air is pushed out of the filter is it already cool. was wondering cause i just bought a carbon filter and did not know if i should mount in in my attic above my grow room or if i should mount it in my grow room. also have the ability to mount it in the room right next to my grow room. any suggestions?


Works fine for me mate. I've not tried it the other way round so I couldn't say what works better. But when I put my hands around the carbon filter with the exhaust on, you can feel all the air being sucked through it and then LOADS of hot air coming out the exhaust hole, so it's def doing it's job. My white reflective sheeting gets sucked into the room puffing out where it is not stapled really tight to the wall, so I know it's sucking in air good.


----------



## BOGGLEGUM420 (Apr 2, 2007)

ok maybe i dont know how this carbon filter works, so please explain. is this correct. my exhaust fans pulls air out of my room and pushes it into a carbon filter? well this is how i thought it worked. i was looking at your pic and i was kinda confused. let me know what i am missing. please..


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 2, 2007)

Managed to get them re-potted over lunch. 10 mins a pot, so it took me about an hour. Watered them in with some nice PH'd water and a light dose of root juice mixed in.

It'll be just plain water for the next couple of weeks while the nutes in the soil get used, then I'll be feeding with my organic bloom mix for flowering.

Pics of my plants in their new pots. I think they're gonna love it with all that new space for roots and growth. Hopefully they will shoot up and out now!


----------



## BOGGLEGUM420 (Apr 2, 2007)

ok got it now, i totally understand...i was looking at my filter completly wrong...now i see exactly what your doing...once the air is exhausted do you notice any smell?


----------



## BOGGLEGUM420 (Apr 2, 2007)

what kind of fixtures are those on the cfl's? would be nice if i could find something like that.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 2, 2007)

BOGGLEGUM420 said:


> ok maybe i dont know how this carbon filter works, so please explain. is this correct. my exhaust fans pulls air out of my room and pushes it into a carbon filter? well this is how i thought it worked. i was looking at your pic and i was kinda confused. let me know what i am missing. please..


Or...your exhaust fan pulls air out of your room, through your carbon filter and out the exhaust. This might help you out...

http://www.growell.co.uk/?f=download.php&binacode=6

But this really only applies to inline fans, as pictured in my grow room.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 2, 2007)

Booglegum, these are the fittings I'm using for my envirolites. Envirolite lead & lampholder

GroWell > Envirolites - Compact Fluorescent Grow Lamps

It's an E40 fitting and won't work on regular household CFLs, but it's great for hanging the envriolites alongside my HPS.

Can't comment how effective the filter is at removing smell really, my plants aren't that smelly yet. Only when you get up close to them.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 8, 2007)

*Day 49 (EDIT: Actually Day 48, got a day ahead of myself!)

*My plants are bushing up real nice in their new pots now. I had some temperature problems this week with the weather outside getting hotter, but it's pretty much under control now. Here's some pics....


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking real nice. VV


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 10, 2007)

Cheers VV .....they're going on 12/12 real soon. I'm going to do a proper close sex check today, they're so bushy it's hard to see the nodes properly. But i'm sure I'm seeing some little female pre flowers. They've been going 7 weeks veg now and I read that's pretty normal to see pre flowers. Would be great if I can root out any rogue males or hermies now........this is when I find out if my feminised seeds were worth it! I sure hope so!!


----------



## rob butts (Apr 10, 2007)

those things look fuckin great man, keep up the work. i wish i had my own grow place so i could get an HPS light but im stuck with a bunch of CFL's, definitely keep us updated i wanna see how that snow white comes out, since you upgraded i bet youre gunna yield a shitload with such a nice light and such big nice healthy plants, congrats bro.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment Rob, I'm glad you like them dude! I sure hope I do yield a shit load....that's the plan anyway!


----------



## rob butts (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a couple at my girlfriends house since i have classes all the time and its not worth risking, but apparently i have the majic touch and she has the deathly one, because she says they look like they're dying, but what does she know anyways, oh well i hope they arent, by the way what website did yo uget your snow white fem from?


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 10, 2007)

I got my seeds from Nirvana. The seeds were expensive, but fem seeds are, so I'm hoping it was worth it. I think I've got mostly girls, but I can't quite tell for sure yet. I'm trying to get a decent close up picture of the nodes to help get confirmation, so far they are out of focus and look shit!  

In the mean time, here are some more general pics....Day 50


----------



## rob butts (Apr 10, 2007)

shits gorgeous dood, im so jealous. you went straight from nirvanas website?


----------



## Therushnkid (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah haha i've been working on a little summer project, i gave that up when i found out my dad has his own plants and he's harvested them already once this year.

Those are some beautiful plants you have there, keep up the good work i can't wait to see some picture of those things budding up.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well nirvana guarintees them 100 %


----------



## rob butts (Apr 10, 2007)

what do you mean gaurantees them? i got confused i didnt know if you meant, gauranteed female or gauranteed theyd send it


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 10, 2007)

rob butts said:


> what do you mean gaurantees them? i got confused i didnt know if you meant, gauranteed female or gauranteed theyd send it


 
guarinteed feamale 100 % i meant


----------



## rob butts (Apr 11, 2007)

well now i know where to get my fem seeds haha


----------



## hoc19e (Apr 11, 2007)

lookin good mate 

i like the set up keep up the good work those buds should be real pretty


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheers Hoc19, I appreciate your comments mate  *

Update - Day 52 from seed - Day 1 Flowering*

Turned my lights off after 12 hours today and set my timers for the flowering cycle. I'm very excited and so pleased with how my plants are doing so far  They are so so bushy, one of them is like a little puff ball and I never topped it or anything. Can't wait to see the buds start to form.

Sex will hopefully be 100% confirmed in the next week or so, but I'm pretty certain I got myself 6 healthy girls to flower. I can't rate Nirvana seeds enough.....top seeds and a very discreet and efficient service.

Anyways, here's some more pics to mark day 1 flowering....


----------



## rob butts (Apr 12, 2007)

holy shit man those things look fucking awesome i really cannot wait to see how the buds come out. you are such a lucky fuck haha


----------



## 929420 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice plants man,. will you let us now the yield per plant of your harvest. where can i get them cfl's u have hanging and do they plug into a standard u.s wall socket


----------



## rob butts (Apr 13, 2007)

thats why alot of people use CFL's because they fit into standard sockets you dont need to go out and buy a ballast lie kyo udo for an HPS or MH light


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Apr 13, 2007)

They're beautiful man, is that reflector sporting an envirolite too? Might be doing CFL for my next grow


----------



## rob butts (Apr 13, 2007)

honestly man i you should go with a 400 HPS its definitely the way to go, youll be so impressed with the result the buds are so much tighter and denser AND more potent


----------



## 929420 (Apr 13, 2007)

I want the cfl's to hang at the bottom sides of my plants. i will be using 400-600w hps throughout process. where can i get those hanging cfl's from


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm using a 400W HPS in the reflector and then 2 x 125W Envirolites for side/low lighting. I am hanging the envirolites from a power lead and an E40 lamp holder. This is not a standard domestic CFL bulb connection.

I got mine in the UK from GroWell > Envirolites - Compact Fluorescent Grow Lamps

I'm sure you'll be able to find them in the US too though.


----------



## BOGGLEGUM420 (Apr 13, 2007)

you can get them at home depot...just get your standard cfl and then buy a clamp lamp, has a socket and plug...all you need...even has a small reflector too...


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, i'm in the UK too actually. I found some envirolite imitations on eBay, 105w for &#163;15, and they're normal screwfit so they fit into a Tesco &#163;3 lamp which I took apart, saving some cash over actual envirolites. I have a 400w HPS and 105w CFL working together now, and I'm quite happy. I like the idea of having the CFLs vertical, it seems to have made your plants very bushy!


----------



## rob butts (Apr 14, 2007)

ya definitely more bushy, youre plants are still looking fuckin great snow white, keep up the good work.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 14, 2007)

they are looking great, can't wait to see the yields on that.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 16, 2007)

Cheers Beaner, as you wisely predicted in the PM you sent me mate, all seem to be girls. White pistils all over the place on all 6 of my plants. I'll keep an eye out in case any turn out to be hermies, but so far so good! V happy!! 

People always say that growth is RAPID when you start the 12/12 cycle....I have now seen this with my own eyes. WOW! The rate of growth is quite incredible. They are starting to get pretty damn BIG now! So here's some pics.

*Day 56 (Day 5 flower) pic update! Check out the growth!!...*


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful bushes there SnowWhite! You're gonna have a very good calyx to leaf ratio I think - more buds for you!


----------



## rob butts (Apr 16, 2007)

i cant stop thinking how god dam lucky you are haha. good job bro.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys!...I just hope I can keep my plants as healthy through the flowering cycle. Hopefully, if I just keep doing what I'm doing i.e. trying to respond to my plants needs and keep them fed and watered, they will do their thing and grow some nice big fat buds for me!! Can't wait for the buds to start forming. I will of course keep you all updated with progress and picture updates so you can follow my grow with me! 

I really have found a new passion/hobby here. It's so so satisfying to nurture some plants and watch them grow and I'm sure harvesting loads of big fat buds is the ulitmate satisfaction. I just can't wait!! My "legal" garden will also be looking a lot better this summer due to my new found gardening interest. I've been potting up some nice garden plants, grasses and climbers ready to plant in the ground in a few weeks time! Nice!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 20, 2007)

More pics....just been watered and misted......They are needing water every other day now...I've tried to make them go 2 days without, but a couple of my girls started looking a bit sorry for themselves, so it's got to be every other day. So here's the pics.....

*Day 60 (Day 8 Flower)




*


----------



## AphexTwin (Apr 20, 2007)

They're starting to fill out quick, will you have enough room to keep the plants in the same place? They look really good at the moment, best of luck!


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Aphex! I'm just ok for space for my 6 ladies, next time I think 4 would be more appropriate though. Better light to all plants and more room for me to tend to them. Watering etc can be a bit awkward, but I manage.

So, they've been 11 days under 12/12 and the buds are starting to form nice!  It's so so good to see. Here's some pics of a couple of my buds in the making!


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 23, 2007)

And some more pics of all of them together......

*Day 63 (flower 11)....


*


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 25, 2007)

Tomorrow I go away for 6 days!!! I've had to ask a very good and trustworthy friend to water my girls for me while I'm away from home. I just had no choice. There is no WAY they could go 6 days without a drink.

I'm very nervous about leaving them to be honest. I normally check on them twice a day, just cos I like to. But I will just have to leave them to it and check in on them again in 6 days time!! It will be awesome to see 6 days worth of bud development when I get back though ....and you guys will get to see this too, but like me, you just have to wait another week for the pic update.

There are so many bud sites developing now it's unbelieveable, as long as there are no disasters while I'm away, when I get back I'm expecting/hoping for some big bud development! I just can't wait....catch up with you soon folks!


----------



## SmokerE (Apr 25, 2007)

It's crazy. My girl hates them. When I wake up in the morning, before I do anything I go back and check on them. Spend about an hour back there. Then right before the lights go out I do it again. I spend at least 2 hours a day with her. Its addicting!


----------



## Beaner (Apr 25, 2007)

you would get more light out of those cfls if you hung them horizontal with reflectors...they are easy to make a cheep one. they are looking great! i see they are just finishing the last flowering stretch, they shouldn't grow too much higher, 6-8 inches over the rest of the budding.


----------



## Maggidodda (Apr 25, 2007)

Cant wait to see some more.... awesome job


----------



## SnowWhite (May 2, 2007)

Beaner, cheers man. I'm going to rethink my my lighting setup for my next grow and try and setup some simple reflectors for my envirolites. I will only flower 4 plants next time so this will give me some more options with my secondary lighting.

Maggidodda, thanks mate. Check out the pics below!! 

So, a week has passed and my good friend took care of my ladies for me....so a BIG thanks to him! I just could not believe it when I got back off my holiday and opened the grow room door. Fookin' HELL!!!! They have grown so much! and they really stink!!! Carbon filter is working a treat so far 

Here are the pics....

*Day 72 (Flower 20)*


----------



## rob butts (May 2, 2007)

they look awesome man, and is that carbon filter to get rid of the smell?


----------



## BOGGLEGUM420 (May 2, 2007)

Do You Pull Air Through Your Carbon Filter, Or Do You Push Air Through It? I Have One Now, But Not Really Smelly Yet...lol...but Not Much Longer Im Sure..ur Plants Look Great...cant Wait To See Them Finished...keep Us Posted


----------



## AphexTwin (May 2, 2007)

Those plants look flawless, it's like a rainforest in there. Great job, make sure you keep us posted.


----------



## rob butts (May 2, 2007)

cant wait to see the yields on those beasts


----------



## SnowWhite (May 3, 2007)

Thanks folks....I can't wait to see the final yields either. I will keep you all posted.

The carbon filter is working a treat Rob, so far.

Bogglegum, I am currently pulling air out through my filter which is hanging in the top of my grow room, but, if they get too stinky for the one filter, I am also going to add another smaller filter on the end of my exhaust ducting as well. So far, this is not needed though.


----------



## SnowWhite (May 4, 2007)

Just watered and misted my ladies, and as always, took some more pics....

Enjoy!....I can't wait to


----------



## ilikeblazin (May 4, 2007)

they are so beautiful, so healthy looking


----------



## SnowWhite (May 7, 2007)

Cheers ilikeblazin, I've been taking good care of my ladies and I think they are going to reward me very nicely for all my efforts! Not too long to go now.

This is the 100th post on my journal, (never thought I'd make it this far) so I thought I'd post some lovely bud shots from this morning for your viewing pleasure  The trade mark white crystals of my Snow White buds are really starting to cover the buds and leaves, it such a beautiful thing to see, so please enjoy my pics....

*Day 77 (Flower 25)


*


----------



## babygro (May 7, 2007)

Looking good SnowWhite.


----------



## ilikeblazin (May 7, 2007)

those buds look amazing


----------



## SnowWhite (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys....

All still going to plan. No disasters yet and only 2-3 weeks left now I reckon. Snow White is said to finish in 6-8 weeks and I've been flowering for 4 now. Going to get myself a 30x magnifier real soon to start inspecting the trich's!

Check out the development of the bud in the attached pics. This is at 4 weeks flowering. Check back next week for more pics!


----------



## SmokerE (May 11, 2007)

That looks really good for only the 25th day of flowering.


----------



## ismokeidrink (May 11, 2007)

wow i havent taken a look in quite a while but omg these look amazing, quickly how big is ur grow room i am in the process of creating mine whats ur dimensions?


----------



## SnowWhite (May 15, 2007)

SmokerE, cheers man....I'm pleased/surprised at how quickly the buds are developing myself.

ismokeidrink, thanks for stopping by!  My grow space is aprox 1.5m L x 2m W x 1.9m H.

So....Day 85 now (can't believe it's been that long!), and I've finally got some problems with one of my girls. See https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13854-yellow-leaves-brown-spots-help.html

This plant has always been different and I think it is more nutrient hungry than any of my other plants due to the way it has grown. VERY BUSHY! Not one main cola, but about 6! See the first attached picture, you can't see the deficiency very well in this pic, but you can sure see the big fat nugs developing all over the place!

There's also pictures of my other more healthy plants and their beautiful buds! 

*Day 85 (Day 33 Flower)*


----------



## april20th (May 15, 2007)

Mmmm..


----------



## insanity566 (May 15, 2007)

hey man your doing way better than i am. i started bout the same time as you and i got nothing i think imma restart and try and get some good seeds. but good seeds are hard to get in the u.s


----------



## SmokerE (May 15, 2007)

Hey...how are those 4 you gave away doing? Which ones look better?


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 15, 2007)

hehe looks like you have enough replys here.. but i had to chime in. very nice grow man.. wow first time ?
very nice indeed..


----------



## SnowWhite (May 16, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Hey...how are those 4 you gave away doing? Which ones look better?


They're doing great....mine look best obviously!  But seriously, they're doing very well. Taller than mine, with lots of nice big buds, but I prefer mine becasue they're short and bushy. I'll be getting some White Widow clones back in return very soon, these will be destined for an outdoor grow, location still to be confirmed!

How about the Nirvana feminised seeds though? 10 out of 10 seeds.....all healthy girls!....excpet for my slightly poorly one! 

Flyvagaric, yep first time. I'm well pleased with the results so far. Thanks for stopping by my grow!


----------



## SnowWhite (May 16, 2007)

insanity566 said:


> hey man your doing way better than i am. i started bout the same time as you and i got nothing i think imma restart and try and get some good seeds. but good seeds are hard to get in the u.s


Yeah, try, try and try again mate, you'll get there in the end. The quality of my seeds/genetics really helped me out I think....so yeah, try and source some decent seeds for your next attempt. I don't live in the US, but plenty of people on here seem to manage to get good seeds over there ok. Just have a good search about, you'll find somewhere man....good luck!


----------



## SmokerE (May 16, 2007)

I'd really like to see the final weight and look of the buds when they are done. Compare the HPS to the CFL type bulb you have. Evirolite right?


----------



## babygro (May 16, 2007)

Flyvagaric said:


> but i had to chime in. very nice grow man.. wow first time ?
> very nice indeed..


Yeah it is very nice, that's because he got some good advice early on about nutrients  

Seriously though, great grow SW!


----------



## SnowWhite (May 17, 2007)

babygro said:


> Yeah it is very nice, that's because he got some good advice early on about nutrients
> 
> Seriously though, great grow SW!


LOL...Not good enough to prevent one of my girls having problems though!  Mind you, you did say you used Epsom Salts....and I didn't! So maybe that's where I went wrong eh! I'll know for next time though.....and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Greyskull (May 17, 2007)

I think this is agreat log. Nice looking plants - they really took off in bloom!
I am very curious to know what you yield.


----------



## insanity566 (May 18, 2007)

ya i have 4 plants 2 ar about 2-3 feet tall(i topped them) and 1 is about 2 ft, the other is like maybe 1 foot. i started them all at the same time but i dont have very good lgihts which is the problem but im trying im kinda poor like i have no money to buy anything. so imma just leave these be and see what they yeild and start from there with better lights. my plants all are different seeds and all smell differently. one is orangy another is like lemon/lime, and the mid size smells like skunk. the smallest one imma prolly kill cause it has like 3 leaves. lol. imma try and clone the skunky one and start with good lights.


----------



## insanity566 (May 18, 2007)

i have 3 250 mh lights but no ballasts, im currently useing 2 65 watt grolights from lowes, 3 50 watt grolights from lowes, and 1 flourescent light form a fish tank. lol


----------



## insanity566 (May 19, 2007)

any updates


----------



## SnowWhite (May 21, 2007)

Cheers for the comments folks, much appreciated 

Insanity, good luck with your grow dude. You should start a journal.
*
Update....Day 91 (from seed!) Day 39 Flowering*

My girls are still fattening up very nicely! Even the poorly one, which is still poorly btw, has some great buds. I'm still just feeding her like the others and hopefully she will limp through to harvest.

According to info I can find on Snow White, it will finish flowering in 56-60 days. As you can see, I've been flowering for 39 days now, so it looks like harvest will be in about 2 weeks time from now, (HEHEHEHE! ) but I need to get myself a good magnifier to be sure when to chop 'em.

All those wanting to know my final yield....watch this space! I will let you all know wet and dry weights.....when the time comes.

But for now, here's some new pics I've just taken......enjoy!


----------



## (-)_(-) (May 21, 2007)

. . . . . . thats all i can think after seeing those pics


----------



## Wes123 (May 21, 2007)

definatly yummyyyyyy


----------



## insanity566 (May 21, 2007)

dude very nice. you gonnamake hash with the trimmings?
ya i did start my journal too. please check it out i will update as much as possible.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/14633-first-real-grow-journal.html#post143863


----------



## SmokerE (May 22, 2007)

I want some close up pics!


----------



## SnowWhite (May 23, 2007)

I'll try and get some more closeups SmokerE....much closer and I loose focus though, even with the macro setting thingy!

Just ordered myself a 100x Magnifier from Maplin, hopefully it'll be here in the next day or two so I can get a real close look at the trichs. Can't wait to see 'em up close.

My poorly plant is getting harvested real soon whatever, it's really not got much left to give now. Almost all the leaves are now shrivelled and yellow. But it does have lots of fat looking buds! HEHEHEHE


----------



## SnowWhite (May 23, 2007)

insanity566 said:


> dude very nice. you gonnamake hash with the trimmings?
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/14633-first-real-grow-journal.html#post143863


Thanks man. I'm sure gonna save my clipping for hash, oil or butter, whatever. Nothing will be wasted though!


----------



## SnowWhite (May 23, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I want some close up pics!


This is as close up as I can get without loosing focus....enjoy!


----------



## insanity566 (May 23, 2007)

dude make hash oil using butane works like a fucking magician. we made both like maybe 3 grams of butane and only 2 grams of alchohol oil. and the butane tastes and smell like 100X better and we got more for less. we used an oz of some shitty bud but the oil was friggin good. we only u8sed one bottle of butane but we coulda got about 4 times as much if we used like 3 cans instead of messing it up with the alchohol. anyway just an idea!


----------



## GSTATUS (May 23, 2007)

Yeah man those leaves are covered in crystals


----------



## insanity566 (May 23, 2007)

how long before u harvest? and what is the total time form start to finish it took to grow this?


----------



## SnowWhite (May 24, 2007)

My 100x LED magnifier just turned up! So I've been straight out to my grow room to snip a leave off a bud from my poorly/freak plant that I want to harvest. I was delighted to see a nice mix of cloudy trichs with a few turning amber. This one is getting chopped today and hung to dry! That's been only 42 days flowering! I just can't tell you how chuffed I am to be harvesting my first ever ganga plant  I'll post some pics later!

The 100x maginfier is fuckin' ace btw and only cost 5 quid, so essential really, just get one!

My 5 other healthier girls have still got some fattening up to do I reckon, so I'll keep them going for another week or so, with regular inspections of the trichs. Not checked them all yet, but I will do later to see how they're doing. Very exciting times!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (May 25, 2007)

I chopped down one of my girls yesterday! Here are some pics of my first ever harvest! 

160 grams trimmed and still wet. So assuming 70% weight loss, that will be aprox 48 grams dry. so just over 1.5 oz! I will be very happy with that.

I quick dired some yesterday in the oven...it tasted like shit and smoked bad, but the high was ok! I will not be smoking anymore till it has dried and cured properly so I can really appreciate it. I've got a stash at home to keep me going till then I hope!

So anyway....here's the pics....


----------



## muu232 (May 25, 2007)

I've been following your entire grow and I must say I am impressed. You have done VERY well for your first grow ever. You still have 5 more plants you haven't chopped right?

Enjoy those tasty buds bud!


----------



## SnowWhite (May 25, 2007)

muu232 said:


> I've been following your entire grow and I must say I am impressed. You have done VERY well for your first grow ever. You still have 5 more plants you haven't chopped right?
> 
> Enjoy those tasty buds bud!


Why thank you sir! Very kind of you to say!! I'm well pleased with my buds 

yep, I still got 5 bushy girls left to chop.... Well 5 and 1/2 actually. I have left the smaller lower buds on the plant I harvested yesterday, just to see if they fatten up some more. If they do, I will use this staged harvest method on my other girls as well by harvesting the main cola and mature buds, leaving the lower buds to rippen up for another 5-7 days.

I've just orderd my seeds for my next indoor grow from Mandala as well. I'm so excited to be harvesting my first grow and now also starting to think about my second!


----------



## SnowWhite (May 29, 2007)

So it's been nearly 7 weeks flowering now and the buds are looking very fat and sticky with resin! NICE!!! 

The girls had their last feed over the weekend and now it will just be clean PH'd water to see them through the next 1-2 weeks till they finish.

The poorly one that I harvested last week is drying nicely and I have already started curing some of the smaller buds today. I think my healthy plants are going to yield SO much more than this one!!

Here's some picture updates of my lovely buds! I've had to prop up some of the lower branches as they were falling down under the weight of the heavy buds!!

Check it....*Day 99 from seed (Day 47 Flowering)*


----------



## cloud9 (May 29, 2007)

i kno u got enough replies but..i gotta say TWO thumbs way UP!!


----------



## a jon (May 29, 2007)

beautiful looking plants man..i am growing some snow white as well, they are about 1 month old and looking very nice...i was just wondering how tall yours were when you started flowering and how tall they are now..thanks


----------



## mattso101 (May 29, 2007)

Good work! Snow White is some PRIME bud! I had the pleasure of smoking it last summer while in Amsterdam. Got it from Rasta Baby Coffee Shop. The smoke is soft and smooth with a great Sativa up high! smells great too!


----------



## Vr6T (May 29, 2007)

wow man just read all 14 pages. nice job. hope my 1st grow goes this well.


----------



## SnowWhite (May 31, 2007)

a jon said:


> beautiful looking plants man..i am growing some snow white as well, they are about 1 month old and looking very nice...i was just wondering how tall yours were when you started flowering and how tall they are now..thanks


Thanks dude. Attached is a pic from Day 1 flower. I never measured them, but I guess they were about 13-15"'. They basically doubled in size when flowering. but, not in height, mine got fat and bushy even without topping, completely filled my floor space and I had to change my fan to a tower fan to make some more room. I still got plenty of head room in my grow space!



mattso101 said:


> Good work! Snow White is some PRIME bud! I had the pleasure of smoking it last summer while in Amsterdam. Got it from Rasta Baby Coffee Shop. The smoke is soft and smooth with a great Sativa up high! smells great too!


Cheers matt, that's good to hear  I never tried it myself, but I'm a big white widow fan which is why I went for this white strain. The plant I harvested last week is now curing, so a few more weeks before I get to sample it properly. Can't wait!



Vr6T said:


> wow man just read all 14 pages. nice job. hope my 1st grow goes this well.


Thanks very much for the comments and taking the time to read my entire grow journal! I hope it was a good read for you. Before I started my grow, I sat down at my PC with a big fat spilff and read loads of journals on here from start to finish. Videoman and Major Toke's journals were stand out ones for me.....very inspirational. But there are tonnes of other good ones as well since then. I can't keep up with them all to be honest.

Best of luck with your grow mate. Hope you enjoy your new favourite hobby! 

ok, I'm off to the post office now to pick up my new seeds that I missed the delivery for yesterday! A new journal will be started in the next week or so documenting their life! Watch this space.


----------



## SnowWhite (May 31, 2007)

cloud9 said:


> i kno u got enough replies but..i gotta say TWO thumbs way UP!!


Thanks man!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, so it's been a week since I harvested my first plant, these buds are curing now and are feeling/smelling much better ever day!! Nice!

I just checked the trichs from the main cola on another one of my girls that is looking a bit nutrient drained and they are pretty much all turning a nice amber colour. I managed to get some pics through my magnifier, see attached!

So I'm chopping down this cola today. There is one other candidate for the chop as well, not checked the trichs on this one yet though. I'll post some pics later of what I cut down.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 1, 2007)

So I just chopped down the main colas from 2 of my girls at Day 50 flowering, leaving the lower buds. I've now only got 3 full plants left and I'll probably harvest their cola's after the weekend. The reamaining 3 girls are the greenest and healthiest which is why I'm letting them go for a little longer.

I'll leave the lower buds to ripen/fatten up for another week then I'll harvest the rest!

Here's some pics of what I just cut...I'm not quick drying any of this. These buds ar destined for a nice long slow drying/curing process, just how it should be done!


----------



## R0b (Jun 1, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhh now that is nice!


----------



## pntballking01 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great looking buds. Let us know how much you yield total and per watt once you're done if possible.


----------



## mattso101 (Jun 1, 2007)

Fantastic!! thats all I can say. rep rep


----------



## cloud9 (Jun 2, 2007)

grower of the month snow white!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 2, 2007)

Very nice Snow White.

So those that you are curing went for 8 wks in flower?

Oh yeah you said 50 ds.
It would have been nice if you could have held out another few weeks.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks very much guys for the nice comments. 

Cloud9, "grower of the month"....LOL...not sure about that man! But I'll take that title anyway!  Do I get a prize?? LOL Oh yes.........I do!! Lots of big fat buds for me! HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 3, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Very nice Snow White.
> 
> So those that you are curing went for 8 wks in flower?
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you! 

I kind of am holding out to be honest, in the fact that I am staging my harvesting for experimental purposes. I've still got 3 full very healthy plants that will have the cola's harvested next week some time I think. Then I am leaving lower buds for another week or so I can lower the lights and let them fatten up a bit more.

Snow White is supposed to finish in 55-60 days, so I'm kind of following this guideline, but also watching the trichs to see how they change/develop.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 5, 2007)

*Day 106 from seed - Day 53 Flowering*

The 2 colas I harvested last week are smelling/feeling/looking great. They are getting dry on the outside so I'll be moving to the curing stage in the next couple of days. There's still loads of moisture in the middle of the buds.

The buds I left to fatten up after cutting the colas, seem to be doing just that....check out the first pic below. I will be harvesting these buds at the end of the week.

The other pics are of my 3 full plants that I have not cut at all yet. These colas will also be going at the end of this week, again, leaving the lower buds for another week. Although I might cut one tomorrow, just cos it's a really nice thing to do!


----------



## insanity566 (Jun 5, 2007)

you siad ur keeping all leaves and trimming right? cause if not ill come pick em up form ya. saeve them and make some dank hask or hask oil. when u can tell us the weight of all bud and then hte weight of the trimmings.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 5, 2007)

insanity566 said:


> you siad ur keeping all leaves and trimming right? cause if not ill come pick em up form ya. saeve them and make some dank hask or hask oil. when u can tell us the weight of all bud and then hte weight of the trimmings.


Yes mate, keeping all trim for sure. I don't expect to have enough to make much decent hash, but that's my plan anyway.


----------



## SmokerE (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see the harvest on this one.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 6, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I can't wait to see the harvest on this one.


thanks, well you will not have to wait long my friend! 

I'm cutting another cola today. Then the last 2 colas go on Friday, plus the lower buds from the plants I harvested from last week. Then I will just have 3 plants with lower buds on that I will keep flowering for one more week. Next Friday it will all be harvested and I will be turning my lights off and cleaning/modifying my flowering space for my next grow! Happy Days!!


----------



## insanity566 (Jun 6, 2007)

what you growing next? and if not decided can i suggest a strain 2 you?


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 6, 2007)

insanity566 said:


> what you growing next? and if not decided can i suggest a strain 2 you?


I have already got my seeds for my next grow actually. I'm going for normal (not feminised) seeds this time, from Mandala. Satori and Hashberry are the strains I have gone for. It looks like they produce great plants/buds and they're such good value for money.

But you can suggest a strain to me anyway, I might consider it in the future sometime.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 6, 2007)

*Day 54 Flowering*

I've just chopped down the colas from 2 more plants, leaving only 1 full plant left now. As before, lower buds have been left to pack on more weight for another week. More harvesting to follow later this week, but for now, check out the pics of what I have just cut and trimmed.  It is all now hanging in my box drying. The buds I cut last week are now curing.


----------



## Vr6T (Jun 6, 2007)

you should give water curing a try with some of your bud. You be able to smoke it in a week. only down side is they will lose there dank smell and lose more weight but only b/c so much stuff is flushed out. 

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=434


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 7, 2007)

Vr6T said:


> you should give water curing a try with some of your bud. You be able to smoke it in a week. only down side is they will lose there dank smell and lose more weight but only b/c so much stuff is flushed out.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=434


Yeah, I read that article (and others) on water curing already. Not really for me to be honest. I love the smell of good weed soooo much, just like a fine coffee when u break the vacuum seal.....mmmmm so nice! So I will not be doing anything to compromise that lovely aroma man, no sir! I'm in no rush (not really), I owe it to my buds to give them a proper slow air dry/jar cure!

I am saving all my clippings and will be making bubble hash. So I'll get my lovely clean THC with the hash, as well as my nice stinky buds!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 7, 2007)

How are you doing the bubble hash?
Did you buy the bags or the machine?

I was going to try the dry method where you freeze the clippings and then shake over silk screen in a frame.
Then you just scoop up and compress.

The bubble hash does look fun though.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 7, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> How are you doing the bubble hash?
> Did you buy the bags or the machine?


Well, not got anything yet, but I have been perving over this for some time now....Bubbleator B-Quick - Online Shop

Then fdd did that EXCELLENT thread on making hash with it....well, I just have to have one. But I can't quite afford it yet, so my clippings will be getting frozen till I can.



midgradeindasouth said:


> I was going to try the dry method where you freeze the clippings and then shake over silk screen in a frame.
> Then you just scoop up and compress.


Yep, I've seen that method too, that would be my next choice to be honest, but I think I'm gonna save some cash and get the bubblelator I think.


----------



## sasarchiver (Jun 7, 2007)

Very nice healthy looking plants there buddie. Very impressive. Im going to have to try these cfls. good job


----------



## fillenchillen (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Snow White. Thanks for keeping up on your journal, it has been very good and I have been looking at it since you started!! Cant wait to see the final, final, final yield!.  Changed my mind on CFLS, but going to use HPS as well. I like the long flowering process too, patience is a must. Good show


----------



## Beaner (Jun 8, 2007)

i made my own hash tumbler a few years back, with peices of birch and a super fine copper screen from michaels craft store and an old toy rock pollisher for the motor and geer box, it worked great! the same materials also make good kief boxes, i have found that bone dry leaves drop tricomes better than frozen but fresh weed...just what i have found, lougrew likes to make his with a pillowcase instead of a bubblebag...so whatever works i guess.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jun 13, 2007)

fillenchillen said:


> Hey Snow White. Thanks for keeping up on your journal, it has been very good and I have been looking at it since you started!! Cant wait to see the final, final, final yield!.  Changed my mind on CFLS, but going to use HPS as well. I like the long flowering process too, patience is a must. Good show


Thanks for following my grow chillen! Pics of my final harvest below mate.



sasarchiver said:


> Very nice healthy looking plants there buddie. Very impressive. Im going to have to try these cfls. good job


Cheers man, I would certainly recommend the envirolites mate, they are ace!



Beaner said:


> i made my own hash tumbler a few years back, with peices of birch and a super fine copper screen from michaels craft store and an old toy rock pollisher for the motor and geer box, it worked great! the same materials also make good kief boxes, i have found that bone dry leaves drop tricomes better than frozen but fresh weed...just what i have found, lougrew likes to make his with a pillowcase instead of a bubblebag...so whatever works i guess.


Hey Beaner. Yeah, I may try and make my own. I just want to be sure I get the nice fine grade you get from the bubble bags, but I know they are kind of pricey! I am drying my leaves, then was going to freeze them for preservation until I get my shit together to make hash. I heard this was ok to do. If I had the bubbler already (homemade or otherwise) I would just be making the hash as soon as the leaves are dry, but I don't so I will have to wait.

So anyway, on Monday I harvested the rest of my plants. 1 full plant, and 4 plants of just lower buds. Check out the pics below. I had blisters from the scissors after trimming this lot...took fookin' ages.....but what a pleasant job.!  My mrs was not impressed with the smell!! I fuckin' stank the whole house out! HEHEHEHEHE  It was pretty intense!!

Here's the pics of my final harvest, not including the colas I already harvested over the last 2 weeks. I will post final weight of full harvest when it's all dry.


----------



## insanity566 (Jun 13, 2007)

whats the weigfht of the trimmings?


----------



## friichinstien (Jun 13, 2007)

holy fuck am I jealous!!!!


----------



## BUDsmokinNINJA (Jun 20, 2007)

Afucking mazing man realy AMAZING !


----------



## fillenchillen (Jun 21, 2007)

Cant wait to see the yield I am going to guess and say your gonna get almost a pizzle out of that.


----------



## trapper (Jun 23, 2007)

great job,read it all twice.once to warm up the brain a second time to see what you wrote.question,can you compare the lower buds of the last plant you cut with the lower buds of the ones you took the colas off and let the lower buds grow.is it worth it to let the lower bud flower an extra week after the main colas done.and what was the result of the lower buds of the very first plant you took the cola from,the one you had an oven toke from.cheers.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello my fellow growers and tokers!  

Sorry it's been such a long time since any updates.

Firstly, a big thanks to everyone who's been following and commenting on my journal, I hope you have enjoyed reading it. I have really enjoyed the whole grow and sharing it with you all has been great!

So......Who wants to know the final yield when dried and cured???......

It came in at 10oz!!!! Just under 2oz per plant, of very, very nice bud! Nearly lost some to mould during curing mind you, but I caught it soon enough, thank fuck! What a way to loose all your herb, a very scarey thought indeed!!

Personally, I am not so convinced I got any more yield for leaving the lower buds an extra week or so. I think by the time I harvested the main colas, my girls didn't have much more left to give, it certainly didn't make a BIG difference anyway. But it did make my harveting/manicuring life a little easier by splitting the harvest up.

The smoke is so sweet too, this Nirvana Snow White is some lovely shit. Smells and tastes amazing!! My mates love it too. I just wish I could tell them it was my handy work, but only one of them knows and we just smile at eachother knowingly as the spliff gets passed around! HEHEHE  

For the trimmings, I've got about 160gms I think, plus a jar of the fluffy popcorn buds from the lower branches. But they are sealed up safe and sound with my lower popcorn buds ready for hash making one day when I get around to it. Just wish I had room in my freezer to store them, but I don't!

So that's about it from me folks....till my next grow anyway...

I have some Mandala, Satori and Hashberry seeds waiting to be started. Got my soil yesterday. I'm cleaning my veg cupboard out today and have got some small modifications to make. Then I'll be starting them later this week. I will of course be keeping a journal again.........so watch this space!!

PEACE!


----------



## rhinogrowuk (Jul 12, 2007)

only got 2 day 6 LOL ?? oh well


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Jul 12, 2007)

woo hoo congratulations job well done.


----------



## turbo (Aug 3, 2007)

very well done for your first grow , major props man


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 4, 2007)

Cheers turbo, I was very pleased with my snow whites. They were proper bushes man! It's such nice weed and so lovely to smoke!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 20, 2007)

Just bringing this one back from the dead to report some exciting news........my SnowWhite genetics live on!  I always regretted not cloning these babies, but as it was my first grow I just wanted to keep things simple and get a harvest.....which I did! So I was happy!! 

However, you may remember that I gave 4 of my SnowWhite babies to a friend when they outgrew my space and I saw him yesterday for the first time in a ages....turns out he cloned my SnowWhite's and has a SnowWhite mother that is nearly ready for taking cuttings again!!! 

So in a few weeks time I will have some SnowWhite back in my grow room and I will try and maintain it as a mother for future cuttings. Happy Days!


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 24, 2007)

yesss, i bet you are glad your freind didnt kill them...it is always nice to have clones too instead of seeds...get that next crop growing


----------



## Pl4nK (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations mate, Took me about an hour to go through this journal, and for a virgin grower thats aloot of yield, What nutes did you use? (I admit i skipped about 2 pages)  Hehe

Good look on your next grow, may your yield be grande!

Pl4nK


----------



## DR toadstool (Feb 17, 2008)

very nice read i think this is the strain i will be going with very good grow very imformitive thanks alot


----------



## smartsoverambition (Jul 7, 2008)

dude ur my hereo, very nice fat buds, i'm going to use this strain outdoors and see how that goes, i know i going to sound retarded saying this but:
CAN SOMEBODY PLEAZE TELL ME HOW TO START MY OWN GROW JOURNAL, BE EXTREMELY SPECIFIC!!!!!!


----------



## untampit (Oct 29, 2008)

just open a new thread bro


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 29, 2008)

untampit said:


> just open a new thread bro


lol dnt worry i figured it out and got some grows under my belt too
yay me


----------



## delstele (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome grow! I just ordered some SW seeds for outdoor 09..


----------



## jdankz (Jan 14, 2009)

i just wanted to say thank you for documenting this ordeal. I'm also trying my first "indoor" grow with these same seeds from the same bank. I'm hopi9ng my grow goes as well as yours did. 

A few things though. I did make a mother plant off of the 10 seeds. I as well as a friend have done this from the same batch. he had 7 and I had 3. 2 of my 3 sprouted. both very strong plants. so much growth that i'm literally chopping clones and throwing them away as I either don't have the space (and i'm using a whole room just for this endeavor) or I don't have enough lights (100w CFL for clones, 250w MH for veg and a 400w hps for flower) so i'm loking to expand and i also need to work on my vent system. 

anyway. if you have any questions for me feel free to PM. Hope all your grows since have gone great!

thanks again. Now I know so much more about this plant.

p.s. you also inspired me to join this forum which i have never joined one on this topic... ever!!! But i learned so much just from your journal that i couldn't resist in case i ever wanted to learn more from you guys.


----------



## jeffrey lebowski (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah dude ,its been a great read man and like some il be growing snow white soon


----------



## skunkhunter (Mar 31, 2009)

nice grow mate before i see your grow diary i brought 5 fem snow white and after seeing your results well up for my first grow do you think i could use a 250 hid all the way through the grow from seed to harvest and would i get the same results as you im only planing to plant up 2-3 plants would be nice to hear back from u as you have grown this strain.nice fat buds tho mate would love to know ya lol


----------



## Skoad (Jun 19, 2009)

Amazing journal! I just finished reading through the whole thing, took a while. Havnt been any posts here in some time but deserves a bump anyway.

Dont even know if your still checking these forums (how could you not be? lol) but I just grabbed some fem SW, hoping all turns out like yours! You did a great job. This will also be my first grow.


----------



## SanibelGreen (Jan 19, 2010)

I just read all 19 pages, mazing that is all i can say simply amazing my grow journal will be starting soon with a interesting combo, 2x Bubbletronics and 2x ufo LED's with SW  should just start a snow white grp lol


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Apr 6, 2010)

Very well done, I will be ordering some fem snow white soon as possible. This strain looks great!! A+ grow journal


----------



## Urbanweeder (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Snow White I just joined the forum mainly because of your thread. I got some Snow White seeds from Nirvana too and recently started my own grow project. Nothing as ambiscious as yours though. I am going to start with one plant and use it as a mother plant for clones, if I don't totally hose up the plant first. I don't have the greatest location for growing but will make the best of what I have. Anyways Just wanted to tell you that you did a hell of a job with your ladies on this grow.


----------



## whippet67 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have read this full article and i have the utmost respect for you my friend.Just starting out with snow white myself and your diary is like a bible to me.THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR SHARING YOUR JOURNEY!!I stay in the uk myself so i know what the weather can be like.All the very best for the future.


----------



## OxDudette (Dec 29, 2010)

Enjoyed this journal. I just ordered my first fem SW seeds last week and just waiting on them to arrive. This will be my first grow too, so I hope it turns out half as good as yours. Like you, I can't tell anyone or even ask, as I don't hang with the general smoker crowd in my small town, so I have to keep this thing on the low all the way around.  I hope I can learn or ask the necessary questions on here and meet some good friends, with like interest, too!


----------



## Zonk (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello to all > Great job Just Finnish my first grow ever not as good as your.Good Job


----------



## bamse (Jan 7, 2011)

snow white,easy to grow ? good for beginners ? smell,taste,thc ???
thanks


----------

